# OHHH SNAP NEW GUY



## Omegared99 (Oct 28, 2009)

whats up name is TY just got a 95 240SX for 1800 bucks has the rust issue and no power steering needs struts, but came with LSD rear interior is very clean needs work but i think decent start its manual of course


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Omegared99 said:


> whats up name is TY just got a 95 240SX for 1800 bucks has the rust issue and no power steering needs struts, but came with LSD rear interior is very clean needs work but i think decent start its manual of course


Okkkaaayyy? did you have a question or you introducing yourself. if you want a pat on the back for buying a 240 here it is:fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:

anyways. welcome. oh and just for your convenience please dont ask wich motor is better, that just gets everyone rawled up. use the search option before posting questions. 

again welcome.


----------



## Omegared99 (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL i see alot of the same questions im kinda getting used to thew search button


----------



## Omegared99 (Oct 28, 2009)

MOMO Corse Wheels/Rims RPM Black 17 inch 5 Lug:eBay Motors (item 170394667577 end time Nov-13-09 11:59:11 PST)

Found on ebay what ya think


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice looking wheel. Just be careful with some E-bay vendors; check out other web sites for prices on that wheel.


----------



## Omegared99 (Oct 28, 2009)

Word gotcha, about to pick up a set of struts KYB with springs, and maybe a dual apexi exhaust for trade we will see how it goes. just getting started on the body work gonda have nerocker panels welded in then covered with side skirts, nothing really plashy jsut to give it a smoother overall look. want to change the front end but im gonna stick with it


----------



## Omegared99 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok so i got this laptop had a fried Hard drive and missing ram , It was a Dell i installed a Hard drive i aready had and ram i had too reinstalled vista and the drivers a volla up and running like a charm . A guy i found in a nearby town i offered to him the trade of a laptop for a a full set of KYB struts full assembly, wide body fenders and rear and i threw in a HDD i had reformatted and he threw in a Apexi dual N1 Exhaust. i need the struts bad mine are shot and not having to pay for a cat is even better i think what do yall think heres some pics


----------



## Omegared99 (Oct 28, 2009)

im selling the wide body kit dont need it at all


----------



## fityamaha (Dec 31, 2008)

hey, nice pick up. can i ask where you are from? that car looks just like one i looked at.


----------

